# Permit Fishing in Belize



## Turneffeisland (Nov 1, 2013)

Stalking Permit?
Most fly anglers, at one time or another, are chasing the elusive Permit or as some call it, ‘stalking’. Many ask, “Why are Permit so hard to catch?” Permit are generally slower and more deliberate than either Tarpon or Bonefish and they like to examine their pray a bit more carefully. They are also quite ‘finicky’ and get spooked easily.

You will typically only get one or two casts at a Permit, which makes the right fly selection and the most accurate cast essential to land these majestic fish. How do you know when and where to cast? It is all about keeping your mind focused on the Permit and their behavior. Watching them feed, analyzing their swim pattern, mastering the timing of placing your carefully selected fly in the right spot at the right time. Known as the Permit capital of the world, Belize is the right spot. Just off the coast of Belize is Turneffe Atoll surrounded by more than 250 square miles of shallow flats and perfect conditions for Permit.

The Permit caught here are typically around 15-18 pounds in size and appear in schools of 100 or more, though many of our guests have landed 30+ pounders. Our guides will take you to the best Permit spots in the Caribbean all within minutes of the resort and help you land your Permit.

Turneffe Island Resort
_"A Private Caribbean Island"_
www.turnefferesort.com
1-800-874-0118
[email protected]


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey look a free trip to Belize.........Coool. LOL


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Went to Belize once. Long way down there. Bunch of the same thing about 1000 miles north.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

twodown said:


> Went to Belize once. Long way down there. Bunch of the same thing about 1000 miles north.


Pretty sure there is nothing like that in Mississippi!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I know this: that sure doesn't look like Mobile Bay.


----------

